# Wedgies!



## Chef Munky (Jul 28, 2010)

Russet Potato Wedgies:

4 Large Russet Potatoes- peeled & cut into wedges
3 cloves of fresh garlic
1/2 cup of olive oil
1 box of Planko bread crumbs
1/2 cup of Parmesan cheese
1 teaspoon of dried parsley flakes
Few fresh grinds of black pepper
Pinch of cayenne pepper
Dash of paprika


In  a small saucepan warm up the olive oil. Add the fresh garlic cloves.  Just as they start to carmalize remove them. Set the oil aside.

In a medium sized bowl, add the breadcrumbs, spices, and cheese. Set aside.

Parboil  the potatoes 6 minutes. Drain. But not immerse in cold water. Drizzle  the olive oil over the warm potatoes until they are coated well.
Add the potatoes a few at a time to the bread crumb mix. Toss and coat well.

With the remaining olive oil. Coat a baking sheet with it. Place the wedges on it.

Bake in a 450 degree oven for 15 minutes, or until they are fork tender and crispy.
Let the pan rest a few minutes for easier removal of the wedgies.

These are nice and crunchy on the outside. Tender on the inside. Nice change from the usual french fries.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 28, 2010)

They look divine CM!


----------



## Chef Munky (Jul 28, 2010)

Thank you.  

My boys added a p.s to it.. "needs salt!" LOL.

Munky.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 29, 2010)

Looks yummy will try soon. Thank you
kades


----------



## g8g8 (Jul 29, 2010)

looks so good, but can not try it now, I'm loosing weight. can not eat anything fried


----------



## g8g8 (Jul 29, 2010)

Chef Munky,
Give us some recipe to cook the veggies. I need it. Help!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 29, 2010)

g8g8 said:


> looks so good, but can not try it now, I'm loosing weight. can not eat anything fried


The recipe for cooking these great potatoes Tells you step by step what to do.They are baked in the oven at the end. Make a small  potato to eat instead of a big one the Calorie count will be less.
kadesma


----------



## g8g8 (Jul 29, 2010)

You are right, kadesma! You give me a good reason to try it


----------



## kadesma (Jul 29, 2010)

g8g8 said:


> You are right, kadesma! You give me a good reason to try it


I'm glad I could help. Enjoy your potato and good luck    Any time you need help one of the moderators will be happy to help.
kadesma


----------



## PattY1 (Jul 29, 2010)

Copied. Thank you.


----------



## spork (Jul 30, 2010)

Chef Munky said:


> My boys added a p.s to it.. "needs salt!" LOL.


LOL  "And more ketchup!"

Great looking snacks, Munky.  Will definitely try.  I assume it's okay to leave the skin on...

"yo, bro, give me another wedgie"


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jul 30, 2010)

Munky ur gonna make me crazy with your fantastic recipes...


----------



## Chef Munky (Jul 30, 2010)

spork said:


> LOL  "And more ketchup!"
> 
> Great looking snacks, Munky.  Will definitely try.  I assume it's okay to leave the skin on...
> 
> "yo, bro, give me another wedgie"



LOL!!!! "Another wedgie".. 

I don't see why you can't leave the skin on. These were only peeled because I wanted an excuse to try out a new potato peeler. It has a super gripper. 

Mo ketchup Ma!.. Btw.. Ranch dressing made a better dip.

Enjoy!
Munky.


----------



## Chef Munky (Jul 30, 2010)

Mimizkitchen said:


> Munky ur gonna make me crazy with your fantastic recipes...



I'm working as intended... 

Munky.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jul 30, 2010)

Chef Munky said:


> I'm working as intended...
> 
> Munky.



Gotta love the Munky....


----------



## Chef Kenny (Aug 22, 2015)

Hey Chef Munkey!

So I did this with a leftover baked potato. You can see mine are more brown partially because I like my food that way, "flavor in the brown" like Carla Hall says; but also probably because of my Parmesan.

When I buy a new parmesian wedge, the stuff I buy has a rind but not too bad. When I have plenty of cheese rinds on hand already for mousetraps I actually start using/grating my parm from the rind inward making use of that harder exterior and as the wedge ages in the fridge I'm using the driest or hardest first and finish with the softer inner cheese. A parm wedge will last months in my fridge.

You didn't specify what type or form of parmesean. I don't buy the canned or pre-grated stuff so this is what I had and how I use it.

I put the parm and panko in a bowl and seasoned it with Chef Kenny's Cajun/Creole homemade seasoning mix. which I'll share here. It's just some slight modifications to Emeril's Essence:

 Cajun/Creole Seasoning:
  2 tbl coarse salt (Kosher or sea is best)
  2 tbl granulated or powdered chicken bouillon
  2 tbl paprika (the regular stuff)
  2 tbl smoked paprika 
  ¼ cup garlic powder
  2 tbl cayenne pepper
  1 tbl coarse black pepper
  1 tbl onion powder
  1 tsp white pepper
  ½ tsp dried oregano (grind finer between fingers)
  ½ tsp dried thyme (grind finer between fingers)


My crumb mixture didn't coat as well as in your pic. Not sure why but I pressed the wedges in to it best I could seeing as though they were really soft...a lot softer than what your recipe would produce.


I even rolled the wedges in a plate of olive oil before coating to be sure they were fully coated.


They were delicious, but now I'm going to have to try your recipe as written. You suggested this in my potato guts thread [FONT=&quot]Potato Guts[/FONT][FONT=&quot]http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=911239[/FONT]

So I was using a pre-defined ingredient.

How did you get yours to coat so well? Any tips? I am tempted to use an egg wash.

I ate mine with a couple leftover sauces. A sort of remulade that had a touch of anchovy paste from another experiment and some Asiago ranch dressing.



Thanks for the recipe suggestions!


----------



## FoodieFanatic (Aug 23, 2015)

I made these and left the skin on.  They were delicious!  Thanks for the recipe, we enjoy them and I'd make them again.  I used an apple cutter to make the wedges.  You get a nice round one in the center, which was actually kind of a fun shape.


----------



## Chef Munky (Aug 24, 2015)

Chef Kenny said:


> Hey Chef Munkey!
> 
> So I did this with a leftover baked potato. You can see mine are more brown partially because I like my food that way, "flavor in the brown" like Carla Hall says; but also probably because of my Parmesan.
> 
> ...



Great job Chef Kenny!

Those look fantastic.Seriously I don't see a problem.Except that you didn't share with the rest of the class.Were good testers.Shame on ya!

Your spices mixes I'm going to have to try.Copied and swiped thank you berry much.
As far a s the Parmesan cheese.I use the stuff in the jar.The fresh stuff goes bad before I can use it all.I've tried it with other recipes using panko or breadcrumbs.It didn't work out.Made the chicken dish gummy.Ick

Next time I make them I'll use my curly fry maker,see how that goes.

*On a side note*

I was just messing around when I made them at the time.Another one you might want to try.

Wedge the potatoes then sprinkle on generously with your own style of rub spices.I used Dan Pastorini's Texas Style Rub.Then fry.
Another keeper in my recipe box.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm going to have to try this method 

BTW, I started buying real imported Parmigiano Reggiano cheese several years ago because I like the taste better than the canned version. You can cut it into smaller pieces and freeze them practically forever. I also freeze the rinds once I've grated off the cheese. You can put them in soups, stews and sauces for additional savory flavor.


----------



## Chef Kenny (Aug 25, 2015)

Munkey,

  I’m sure that was the difference with mine, the canned parm. It has its place, I should stop being a snob and keep some one hand! I keep my parm as the wedge and seal it well and it keeps forever it seems like. But you are right, it behaves very differently in recipes, especially in a coating like this…even if making bruschetta and topping with fresh grated or micro planed parm it gets gummy/tough/chewy…the shaker stuff wouldn’t do that. 

  I don’t have it go bad because I grate as I go. Yea, it’s a lot of work but for me it’s worth it especially over a salad.

  Curly fry version? Please pm and link me on that one if you post it. I cant be here to catch everything, just don’t have the time, but I’d like to see that.

  So…last idea you mentioned… same idea, no coating other than seasonings, par-boil the whole potato and…pan fry or deep fry? I hope you say pan fry because I try not to putt too many spices in my deep fryer oil…it lasts longer the cleaner the food I put in it. I get at least a few fry’s per tank of oil by filtering it. (peanut oil is expensive and that’s the only oil I use in the deep fryer. I have learned over time to not heavily season food before the deep fry...it taints the oil).

  G.G.,

  Never thought about freezing portions of a parm wedge. I just filed that in my addled brain for future use. Mine never seems to go bad for months sealed well in ziploc squeezing all air out in the fridge cheese/meat drawer.

  You are very right about the rinds. They are very good in soups. Just for a flavor nugget you remove when done like a bay leaf. I cant remember which TV chef taught me that. Probably Batalli…he travels with cheese everywhere apparently!

  Also works extremely well in mousetraps. Those little buggers cannot walk past it. I use old school snap traps. I think they are more humane than poison and glue because they die very suddenly with the smell of great cheese as their last thing. I cut off little chunks and stuff them in the metal loop of the traditional trap…they can’t lick it off like peanut butter, they have to go at it which trips the trap every time. Has saved me a lot of dead stinking mice in my walls because I catch them in the garage before they even get in the house.


----------

